# How many adults have rabbits/guinea pigs etc as pets?



## MrsElle (8 April 2013)

OH and I were talking earlier and I was saying how much I love guinea pigs.  I had them myself as a child and teenager, and my sons had them as children too.  I would love a couple of little guineas in the house, but OH says that they are for children, and as we have none (well several, but all grown up ), it would be just childish.

Prove him wrong!  There must be adults with no children out there who have traditionally 'children's' pets


----------



## GinaB (8 April 2013)

I own two rabbits. I didn't get my first rabbit until I was 22. I'd love some guineas, but OH would kill me.


----------



## MrsElle (8 April 2013)

I have only ever had two rabbits.  One as a child which we inherited off someone, and one of my boys had a dwarf lop.  My childhood rabbit was evil, it would growl at you and I still bear the scars from the bites it inflicted.  Son's was nicer as we had it from a baby and it was well handled, but it just didn't have the personality of the piggies.  Perhaps because the piggies talk a lot!

Do rabbits make good house pets?


----------



## GinaB (8 April 2013)

Piggies do love a good natter! I kept them while I was younger.

Mine are outdoor bunnies, but I know a number of people who keep house buns. They're easy to litter train but the hay etc can be messy and of course you need to be careful of them nibbling wires.

My bunnies are two lops, one from a rescue centre that had been abandoned and the other from a pet shop. No-one wanted her as she is horribly skittish. I think she has issues with her sight as well as hearing.
I used to own a lionhead called Adrian. He was a legend, full of character but could be a real grumpus! He died last year  I was devastated. I miss him so much.


----------



## Emilieu (8 April 2013)

I had two lovely guineas until a few years ago. I miss them so much, would love another pair but don't have room anymore due to the newest cat! A friend of mine is 34 and has two bunnies who are adored and spoilt rotten. And my 37 year old mate has a hamster because its all her husband will allow. He is also spoilt rotten  I think little pets owned by adults are so lucky!


----------



## Tormenta (8 April 2013)

My daughter is 19 and has a house rabbit. She took him from a neighbour who wasn't caring for him at a few months old. He is very clean (toilet trained), very affectionate, playful and does the most endearing of things. When he sees her he runs to greet her and 'chats' with her. Sleeps with her if she naps. She adores him. One downside is that he can be very active during the night sometimes and can nibble on things like clothes and shoes left lying around, a lesson she has learned (He now has his own slipper and teddy he carries around)


----------



## Emilieu (8 April 2013)

Ps rabbits make lovely housepets but they do chew everything. Including walls.


----------



## Shrimpy (8 April 2013)

I have two piggies that I got a couple of months ago. I had them as a kid and loved them. They're great to watch and really entertaining. I do have step children though and used them as an excuse to get the pigs


----------



## Mongoose11 (8 April 2013)

My MIL has two hamsters that live in very plush housing and come out in their little plastic balls for an hour each night at 8pm without fail. They are sweet and so is she but I find it weird....


----------



## MrsElle (8 April 2013)

Hmmm, my case is getting stronger with all this evidence 

One of my concerns is the under floor heating though, it really does get hot, it might burn their little feet   Any rabbit/guinea pig we got would have the run of the hallway when we were out, and the rest of the downstairs (open plan) when we were at home and could keep an eye out.


----------



## mulledwhine (8 April 2013)

I have got a piggie  he and his brother ( rip) were bought for mini, but I get more pleasure from him than her


----------



## MrsElle (8 April 2013)

Billie1007 said:



			My MIL has two hamsters that live in very plush housing and come out in their little plastic balls for an hour each night at 8pm without fail. They are sweet and so is she but I find it weird....
		
Click to expand...

Not a lover of hamsters.  Well that's not strictly true, they are quite sweet, and I love their little hands, but just don't see the point in keeping a nocturnal pet.  Again, the boys had them when they were younger, and the boys never saw them, the hamsters always came out to play after they went to bed!


----------



## jj_87 (8 April 2013)

Me! I have two piglets! 
My oh bought me AC and DC for my 25th birthday! They are such great pets and make me laugh so much!!


----------



## kiritiger (8 April 2013)

Depends on what you mean by adult  . I am 21 and have 2 rabbits (although they live with my parents now that I am away at uni). It probably doesn't count since I've had them since I was young (the older rabbit is now 10.5 years old, I got him just before I turned 11  ). But I would definitely have rabbits again when I get my own place long term. I miss them so much when I'm gone. 

My Nan has like 10 guinea pigs (one of which was mine but her friend (the guinea pig's friend, not my Nan's friend!) died so she now lives with my Nan for the company of her GPs). 

So in conclusion, do it!


----------



## MinskiKaii (8 April 2013)

We had Guinea pigs when were kids.  Now I have one and my Mum came round and saw mine then got 2 herself!!!

I'd go for it!!


----------



## Shadow the Reindeer (8 April 2013)

I have 3 females and one male (not living with the females  )
I think they make great adult pets, better than kids tbh


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (8 April 2013)

MrsElle, I think I had Spawn of Satan rabbit also when I was a kid, she would charge across the hutch growling and bite and you had to have oven gloves on to pick her up. Really didn't suit the name Pudding!!

Also had one who you had to hurry away from quickly when you let him out in the morning as he would spray everywhere due to being un neutered.

Had a couple who would have made good house bunnies & I do miss all my rabbits and guineas but have cats now.

Things do need to be chew proof as one evening my dad tried to use the phone and it didn't work, he then investigated further before coming up the stairs with half the telephone cable in his hands as the rabbit had chewed through it! She also got part way through the fridge freezer and fish tank wires 

With the exception of psycho rabbit they were mostly very affectionate


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (8 April 2013)

Think we need pictures as well!


----------



## Emilieu (8 April 2013)

Forgot - one of my friends met a man and it turned out that he owned gpigs. We thought it was the most endearing thing ever and I used to piggy sit when they went on holiday. RIP Elvis and Boaby x


----------



## Vodkagirly (8 April 2013)

I am distinctly an adult, proud owner of 2 bunnies. One was too destructive to keep as a house rabbit so they now reside in the laundry room and just come in to watch tv....
Love them to bits. They are great fun with very strong personalities but not very demanding to look after. No need to walk them and they are happy wihout our company if we are busy.


----------



## Naughtynes (8 April 2013)

Im 29 and have a hamster that lives in my bedroom to keep me company! she is very cute and always get up to see whats happening when I go in there! The downside is she often wakes me up bashing thing around in her cage but I dont really mind xx


----------



## holeymoley (8 April 2013)

I have 5 rabbits.... Mostly rescues -including stumpy who I found wandering about our street with half a leg  . Goofy- who was my first one I got from animal home , and then the other 3 were just friends of friends who knew people that had lost interest in them.  They all stay outside though. Funny wee things!


----------



## Serenity087 (9 April 2013)

I had pigs and rabbits until recently and I'm 26 

Still have the bunnies, thankfully, but I miss my pigs all the time 

My best mate has a pig and she's 30 now!

Pigs are the best


----------



## teapot (9 April 2013)

An academic I follow on twitter has two house trained 'research assistant' rabbits!


----------



## laura_lor (9 April 2013)

I've had four rabbits and two guinea pigs; they were all wonderful and very much loved but of the lot the guinea pigs were definitely the most friendly. My lads were very tame, it brought a tear to my eye when I came home from Uni for the first time, went into the garden and as I called their names they both charged over to the wire of the run and put their little paws up on it. The rabbit, meanwhile, sat there aloof and totally not bothered! 

I'd have more furry friends now but am currently in student accommodation which means that, unfortunately, it isn't an option :/ OH has been warned, however, that I'm getting some just as soon as we have a 'proper' house!


----------



## Montyforever (9 April 2013)

I have a house rabbit, he's a strange little fella! Answers to the name of sexy bun bun (my mums fault ) but he's absolutely adorable  such a little character! 
On my defence I did originally get him when I was 14 ..


----------



## Slightlyconfused (9 April 2013)

We have three housr rabbits, well two of them go outside into pens in the day as they chew things  but the boy has the run of the house, is litter trained and has his 'safe' spots that the collies don't go to and he has a cat climbing frame thingy. He is in his cage from ten onto six am ish when we get up.


----------



## russianhorse (9 April 2013)

I've had guinea pigs and rabbits up until at about 27 - all given to me at different times 

Fab little things

My friend (35) has a house rabbit who sits on in the window sill watching the world go by, or getting up to all sorts of mischief

I now have ferrets (1 elderly lad living free in my house) with 2 cats and a dog so OH wont let have a wabbit  - yet 

You're never too old to have a wabbit or piglet  - go for it


----------



## webble (9 April 2013)

I have 6 rabbits, a group of four and a pair and two piggies. I love the piggies and all their chatter. The rabbits are hard work though


----------



## Persephone (9 April 2013)

I have had  rabbits all my life, only started with piggies about ten years ago and love them 

At the moment I have two piggy brothers living together.

Oh and I have no children


----------



## zigzag (9 April 2013)

I have two guinea pigs, people think they are for my daughter but I had them before she was born


----------



## shadeofshyness (9 April 2013)

Me and my OH are getting rescue guinea pigs next year when we've settled into our new house  Been waiting years to get more guinea pigs - I had them as a teenager but have been living in flats and houses with no garden/lawn for years and years. Finally bought a house with grass so can have piggies once more! They are adorable and not just for kids at all. Get some rescues please - there are so many needing a nice home


----------



## suestowford (9 April 2013)

I am nearly 50 and have kept guinea pigs for some years now. They are great pets, really good fun and I like the way they chatter away to each other (and shriek at me whenever they hear the fridge door opening...).
I've kept rabbits also but I think I prefer the pigs.

OH loves them too!


----------



## cloverleaf1985 (9 April 2013)

I'm nearly 28 and as soon as I have a garden, I'm getting some guinea piggles!


----------



## fallenangel123 (9 April 2013)

My bunnies are my addiction, I have continental giants and mini lops which I show. So much easier than showing a horse although the prep is about the same time. 
  I started with the giants before I had the kids, then when they became interested I branched into the lops so they would be small enough for the kids to handle but they were not that into it, but they are soo gorgeous I have kept on with them for myself.
  They all come into the house for playtime and probably take up more of my time than the neds, but there's nothing more relaxing than sitting watching tv with a big bunny.


----------



## BBH (9 April 2013)

I'd love to have some smallies, a pygmy hedgehog, a tortoise and a big lop eared rabbit however I have dogs who will chase and wouldn't allow anything in the house so I won't take the risk.


----------



## StormyMoments (9 April 2013)

I have 3 lady guinea pigs called terri and toni and timmi







I want a heard but im not allowed  used to have 9 rabbits because I used to get all the old breeding bucks from my nan who bred rabbits and guinea pigs the oldest rabbit lived to 16 years old and the oldest guinea pig was 12years old but they all lived to at least 9 years old all together I had 23 rabbits and 29 guinea pigs but then my nan moved to spain and stopped breeding so now I just have the 3 ladies who are all 8 years old  

I love my guineas


----------



## saz5083 (9 April 2013)

I have piggies  I love them, they are great little characters. My OH wasnt as convinced when we go them at first (I had them as a kid and had a few years 'break' from ownership when I met the OH) but he now sits and chatters away to them when he thinks your not listening


----------



## RunToEarth (9 April 2013)

Have I just learnt something new - do bunnies live in houses?!  Can you house train them? Do they smell? Do they have beds like dogs? I must have lived in a bubble, we had pigs and bunnies when I was younger but they always took residence in the tack room, and made a mess!


----------



## Tapir (9 April 2013)

this is my Spikey pig who sadly died over the New Year:







I've had indoor guinea pigs for several years and am definitely an adult.  I love their vocal-ness.  I don't have any at the moment though as I was so upset when Spikey died.  I haven't given my cage away yet though...


----------



## shadeofshyness (9 April 2013)

cloverleaf1985 said:



			I'm nearly 28 and as soon as I have a garden, I'm getting some guinea piggles! 

Click to expand...

Are you me? Haha


----------



## russianhorse (9 April 2013)

Oooo Tapir - I had a guinea pig exactly like yours, but he was Percy

He was a miserable git though and had a pink ear that would flame red when he was angry lol


----------



## Shysmum (9 April 2013)

Do ferrets count ?


----------



## Domirati (9 April 2013)

If anyone who lives near Towcester wants a GP let me know.  One of my rescue gp's had 2 babies 4 weeks ago.   Free to good home!


----------



## ex racer rider (9 April 2013)

I'm thinking of getting some pigs. What sex would you say make the best pets? And any tips for a first time piggy owner?


----------



## StormyMoments (9 April 2013)

ex racer rider said:



			I'm thinking of getting some pigs. What sex would you say make the best pets? And any tips for a first time piggy owner?
		
Click to expand...

they like to live in pairs or groups and males have a tendency to fight (not all the time but they do) so you are better off with females or a neutered male and a female 

the more you handle them the more happy they are to be handled, they like a good scratch along their back they also like baths! they are fairly chatty when handling them especially when they like being handled and they relax and they kind of purr  they need lots of vitamin c as they don't make it them selves so lots of greens etc


----------



## BlackRider (9 April 2013)

I've got a house bunny, he's gorgeous, very friendly and completely litter trained


----------



## ex racer rider (9 April 2013)

StormyMoments said:



			they like to live in pairs or groups and males have a tendency to fight (not all the time but they do) so you are better off with females or a neutered male and a female 

the more you handle them the more happy they are to be handled, they like a good scratch along their back they also like baths! they are fairly chatty when handling them especially when they like being handled and they relax and they kind of purr  they need lots of vitamin c as they don't make it them selves so lots of greens etc
		
Click to expand...

Thank you


----------



## russianhorse (9 April 2013)

Shysmum - ferrets are awesome 

I've got 2 girls (jills) coming tomorrow ....... I'm soooo excited


----------



## Echo24 (9 April 2013)

I do!! My boss thought it was very odd as she associated guinea pigs with children. My one is currently 7 years old and going grey! And he's become more demanding as the years have gone by - he squeaks like mad and demands to be fed!


----------



## splashgirl45 (9 April 2013)

i was in my late 40's when i got my first guinea pigs, ended up with 4 girls...i moved to a tiny cottage and after i lost the last one i decided i didnt really have enough room for a large cage indoors so sadly i am pigless....but if i ever move to a bigger place i will def be getting some piggies..they are great little characters ...mine used to watch the tv with me....one word of caution if you are going to leave them loose without supervision...they cheq everything, skirting board, wires, carpet...pretty much anything


----------



## MrsElle (9 April 2013)

Thank goodness I am 'normal' in wanting a small furry at such an advanced age (45!).

I am still toying with the idea of a rabbit or two, but do love piggies.  One of my old ones used to lay on my mums lap every evening, flat on her back with her legs in the air (the piggy, not my mother!), and have her tummy tickled doing that little happy noise that piggies make 

Hmmm, I think it may well be piggies after all.  Now to sweet talk OH........


----------



## DizzyDoughnut (9 April 2013)

I've been think of this lately, finally getting my own flat so can have a small furry but haven't been able to decide what kind. I've had guinea pigs before and while they were cute and squeaky they were always a bit skittish are they all like this?

And those of you with ferrets in the house, do they make the house smell? and same for rabbits I was talking to my farrier about my small furry pet plans and he reckons that rabbits will smell too?


----------



## Rachaelpink (10 April 2013)

I had guineas from the age of 5 up to end of 2011 when my last one died of old age (his friend had died 6 months earlier). I then decided to get a pgymy hedgehog from a rescue. Partly because my last guineapig was my baby and such a character and I would compare another guinea to him and partly because my partner is allergic to guinea pigs whereas hedgehogs have very little hair so no allergies. I'm 28. I do miss guinea pigs.

DizzyDoughnut- my last guinea pig wasn't skittish. He thought he was a cat/ dog though. He knew the downstairs layout of the house/ garden and could open doors with his nose. He was super confident!


----------



## ilvpippa (10 April 2013)

I have a bunny & I'm 22. He's a little shy & temperamental; I rescued him from a house where he was being attacked by another rabbit. I did have a hamster too, but won't have another one as he did in my hands & I was hysterically upset as he was lovely! my O/H doesn't like in house pets; so I intend to keep the rabbit if he's still with me or get two guinne


----------



## ilvpippa (10 April 2013)

I have a bunny & I'm 22. He's a little shy & temperamental; I rescued him from a house where he was being attacked by another rabbit. I did have a hamster too, but won't have another one as he did in my hands & I was hysterically upset as he was lovely! my O/H doesn't like in house pets; so I intend to keep the rabbit if he's still with me or get two Piggys!


----------



## MissSBird (10 April 2013)

I lost my bunny I had from my childhood a few weeks ago, so technically I had one at 24 (she was 12 years old when she went!!).

I really miss her. I'm not allowing myself to get another one because in 3/4 years time I will be moving and can't garuntee finding a flat which would allow me to keep pets. 

It's hard though


----------



## FigJam (10 April 2013)

We have a house rabbit Dougie.  He is fab, 18 months old now and a proper wee character.  He likes to sit up on the window sill and watch the world go by (and it's a favoured place just for snoozing too);






Although sometimes you need a good flop out to properly snooze... 






He is very good at using his litter tray and has the rugged area you can see in the above photo (plus windowsill!) to himself when we're out/in bed (a bit of puppy fencing goes across to keep him in) and then free run of the living room and hallway when we're in.  He does funny little mad runs back and forward with jumps randomly and will come to call (when he wants to!) for treats, doing a good power slide along the leather sofa when he launches onto it at full pelt. 

Will let us cuddle and stroke him and hates getting his claws clipped.  He does love to nibble the bottom of the curtains but they're cheap and too long anyway, so not the end of the world.  All wires HAVE to be out of reach as they're a particular delicacy! 

He does a funny little run and head tossing when it's dinner time and I'm currently working on Mr FigJam to allow him a wee girlfriend (he's neutered!)... 






We did have two piggies Ernie and Fozzie but recently lost Ernie. :'(  Fozzie seems ok on his own for now and can chat to Dougie through his cage.  Below is the two of them when Fozzie was just a baby.


----------



## nemlin (10 April 2013)

I got two bunnies last year at the grand age of 26 - sadly they are not house bunnies as I'm worried they'd attack my rather 'delicate' cat but they live the life of luxury. Have always wanted rabbits and although they are opinionated, stroppy and full of naughtiness I think they are ace pets .


----------



## catxx (10 April 2013)

I have two rabbits, no kids! My husband was worried they would be really boring as he'd never had them, but he's as smitten with my two as I am!

Haven't let my 2 yr old nephew meet them yet, worried they'll hurt each other.


----------



## It's Me Megan (12 April 2013)

I'm 19 and have 4 house bunnies  Two mini dwarf lops, an adopted lop I got from Pets At Home because I couldn't leave her there and a lop mix of some description with 3 legs


----------



## PleaseVenus (15 April 2013)

I'm 19 and have two male guinea pigs. They do have their moments but love each other really and get on fine most of the time  They're really cuddley and lovely. 

I had guinea pigs as a child and used to think they were boring but now that I'm older I think they're so funny to watch. 

If they're allowed around the house watch out for wires and things like that. One of mine has a tendency to do whatever he's not allowed (under the bed, under chest of drawers etc) even when I think it has been blocked off. 

Cheeky things


----------



## Mynstrel (18 April 2013)

6 guineas and 3 rabbits, one of them a house rabbit and he's just like a naughty puppy!

I didn't get my first rabbit until I was 16 - mum said I couldn't have one til I was old enough to look after it properly and I figured that if I could have a job I could have a rabbit. Then I sort of ended up with 7 and now I'm a bit more sensible with just the three.

My first guineas were a 30th birthday present!! They're absolutely ace little creatures and I don't think you could ever be too old for them  We now have a snipped boar with 3 wives and a pair of boars, the family is ace (he's happily henpecked) and the boys are just mental.


----------



## patchwork puzzle (20 April 2013)

I have two beautiful rabbits called

 Buttons




















and Hazel


























They are both adult females so they are kept separate. They love each other so long as they are not in together (all hell breaks loose). I took them on from two separate homes that no longer wanted them hence why they have not been done as they are older bunnies already. I have also modified and fixed together their hutches so that instead of having a solid wood wall between them, they have a metal grid so that they can always see and touch each other.


----------



## muddypony (25 April 2013)

my mum has just recently got 3 new baby piggies after a long break (empty nest syndrome?!) she used to breed them, when i was young we often had as many as 25 guinea pigs at a time. my dad learnt long ago to just put up or shut up  could be worse, she could have horses!

she's currently worried her new pigs are pregnant as they spent 24 hours with an uncastrated male. but i know she is secretly hoping one day she will find a cage full of babies!

we've also had a house bunny, who would run around the living room and drink the cold dregs of mum and dad's tea if they left mugs on the floor.

i am now 22 and have a hamster. she's the apple of my eye...


----------



## Bigrob34 (26 April 2013)

My wife and I have a rabbit. She is a beautiful golden colour, with one lop ear and one up ear, she's also huge! Not giant size, but bigger than we anticipated she would get. We got her from the charity rescue bit at pets at home.


----------



## Hexx (26 April 2013)

I am the other side of 40 and I have 5 guinea pigs!

I used to have a lot more - I think the most was 14, but have scaled back a bit.

I blame my Mother - if she'd let me have pigs as a child, I probably wouldn't have had so many!!!!!

5 is enough for the moment!


----------

